# Do you ever forget?



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

First time I have typed on one of these forums but I have been lurking and reading the threads for some time...I decided to try the audio100 CDs as I feel that I have tried every-thing else. Never experienced hypnotherapy before but I have an attitiude that if it works/helps don't knock it!I just wondered from those of you who have experienced improvements with this route whether you ever forget the anxiety that the majority of IBS sufferers experience? eg) where are the nearest loos, do I have loperamide on me? etc. Even when I am going through a good patch the anxieties remain.... is that your experience after the sessions?Sorry if this seems a daft question - I just find some-times the anxiety when in public places controls my life more than the actual symptoms...Well done on such a supportive and informative web-site....


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cacti, and Welcome!







Glad you have decided to try Mike's CDs - and to post, and hope we can help provide some support and encouragement - as you may know, Mike is from Cheshire and has developed this program specifically to address the very thing you mention - he speaks about it in the program - the anxiety, the worry, the having to know where the loos are in all the shops, etc.If you haven't done so yet, take a peek at the success thread on this forum, and also on http://www.ibscds.com where you will find information on this, and stories of other folks who have come through the anxiety part that is so much of IBS - Most of the folks who used to post here about their hypno success have now moved away from the IBS support boards, as IBS is not in their thoughts - but I hope you will get a few replies.Remember too, that as Mike says, you are the only person you can compare yourself to - the changes usually are subtle, until one day you realise - hey, I haven't had IBS worries in a while! It works for the majority of folks who use it - not for everyone - nothing works 100% for 100% of the people - but for most, the majority of IBS patients who use the program have broken that brain-gut connection - this is especially true of people who have tried other things, and this is their last resort - most wish that they tried it first!Take care, and if you have any questions let us know, we are all here to help!


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for your encouraging words Marilyn...I thought about what you said that most people wish that they had tried the tapes sooner... I have had IBS since being on a long course of antibiotics when I was 19 (11 year ago) and have tried every-thing from exclusion diets, medications, probiotics etc... I thought about waiting to try the tapes but then thought what I am doing now is making no difference so no harm can come of starting the tapes now.... (not sure if this makes sense to you!?!)...Any-way thanks again...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cacti - What you say makes perfect sense to me! The hypno sessions will in no way be harmful - and they can be used alongside meds, or other treatments - so anything you do can hopefully only help!Let us know how it goes, and all the best to you! I hope you are feeling better soon.Take good care.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Cacti







an old timer here, I haven't had problems with my IBS now for 2-3 years thanks to Mike's tapes.I'm still on board because I keep in contact with some good friends I made here, and I like to help out where I can to repay the kindness and gratitude I feel towards people like Marilyn and Mike.From my personal perspective until I did Mike's tapes I did not realise just how much IBS controlled my every waking thought. I had constant abdominal pain and alternating diarrhea and constipation. Yes I was constantly anxious even though I was convinced my problem was dietary related, I worried am I near a toilet, what if I have another attack? how much pain will I be in today?I can't tell you honestly when all that began to change, it came on so gradually I actually didn't notice it until I just wasn't think about IBS anymore...Mikes' tapes worked their subtle gentle magic and suddenly I was in control and the IBS was not, and my waking thought was no longer 'uh-oh am I about to have an attack?' I do know that from the first week of trying them I had my first pain free day in two years and that was the encouragement I needed to keep going. Everyone is different and sometimes it takes longer for some than others.What I can tell you is its an unbelievably gentle, non-evasive, simple experience of which you are in control. Just lie back listen and fall asleep, and in all good time the magic is working for you.Its the best investment you can make in yourself in my opinion. I to this day still listen occasionally to the tapes just for relaxation, not because of IBS problems. Its so nice just to take time for you to let the cares of the world drift away for a little while and be self indulgent. Good Luck


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Clair and Marilyn - you both offer such supportive comments. Maybe there is light at the end of the tunnel!!!! I am obviously starting my path down that tunnel by using the tapes....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I did Cognitive Behavioral Therapy that works in some ways the same.For me I realized how much better I was when I didn't know for a fact exactly where my bottle of antispasmodic pills were. It is a process and it seems to fall away as things get better without to much concious work on my part. One thing to think about is when you do find yourself worrying is to focus on what is better (it can be easy if you have a symptom to go into "it is just as bad as always" mode rather than go "wow I had 6 good days before something happened")If you can't let go as things get better then it may be time to see someone about the anxiety issues, but I think for many people the lack of worry kinda just sneaks up on them as a suprise.K.


----------



## 18951 (Apr 8, 2005)

I did not reaLize how much the stress was adding to my IBS, until I separated from my husband of 24 yrs, It was like a burden was lifted and now all of a sudden I am doing better, was listening to the tapes daily over and over, and felt some relief, but not enough, then tryed to watch my diet, it was still so frustrating. I am close to work now and right in town, close to mall, shopping etc... yesterday I went out for fish and chips, and even though my tummy bothered me, the next day it was better, I even went shopping, hopped on the freeway, did tons of errands, I never would have done that a week ago, I would have stayed cooped up in my house. I have even forgotten to take my anxiety meds. Thanks for listening, I feel like things are definately improving. Sincerly, Laura IBS-A sufferer for over 30 yrs.


----------

